# Tessy



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

or









View attachment 192224


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

I liked the colored pix more, but still


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Cheers


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

the colour pics are better. but this pic is still stunning imo

damn i miss having my eel


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

beautiful eel....but mean mofo...nice pix


----------

